# dell dimension 9150 won't turn on



## shabto (Sep 21, 2008)

My dell dimension 9150 won't turn on. I only get a blinking orange light on the button that normally is dark or green when the computer is on.
What do I do to get it functioning again.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello ,

Try this 

unplug the power cord from the back of the system 

then push the power button & count to 10 slowly 

then plug the power cord back in & try starting the system 

what this dose is discharge all power from the system & resets the power supply unit for some power supply units have a safty mode & you have to do this for it to release so you can load your system properly 

let me know 

Mike


----------

